# Peptide sites



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

In my new venture of comparing UK based peptides with the clinical ones i have used for the last few years from Tom and SRC i need to know what UK peptide sites there are so can you guys let me know?

please do not mention any site that sell AAS or GH as well

i have all ready chosen Pure Peptides but need at least one more


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

peptidesuk.co.uk is the place I've just ordered from, it would be awesome if you included them in your research. They are at the top of the popular review site for u.k peps.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

http://discount-peptides.com


----------



## woot! (Jan 3, 2008)

Another vote for peptidesuk - Would be good to compare.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Paul, I'm glad you posted this as i've been offered some today, cjc1295 dac, but never heard of them before and their site appears to have only been created last month from a whois search.bodylifepeptides.org

Box should contain 2mg vials, this is a pic of the outside with the web address.Will ask in a sperate thread anout running it, then ghrp2 as ive read the stickies and stuff by you and read threads where russianstar has also explained things. Still confused.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

There is another popular one but I think they may also sell gh

It's like doors without the oo !


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Another vote for peptidesuk here. Used them on and off for months, very happy with them. Be good to have them compared to toms etc.


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

******* cannot mention them mate as they sell DNP


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i forgot to add i will be asking the sites for lab tests of there peptides, i am looking for a viable alternative to ordering from the states i can see straight away from the prices on Discount Peptides there peptides are to cheap to be a viable alternative....


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Drs labs , I can't vouch for peptides. But mt2 and EPO is high quality . EPO isn't done by many so rate the site that does


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

I would definitely like to see peptidesuk, as they claim to use american sources for their products so would be interesting to see the comparible results against to genuine american products?

Neil


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok guys thanks for the input it looks like it will be PurePeptides and peptidesUK.....

i will get the following from both sites

IPAM

GHRP-2

ModGRF

i will carry out the comparison including peptides from either source for 2 weeks using the peptides EOD as i do now with GHRP-2 through the day then high dose IPAm at night......i will give my opinion and that is all it will be my opinion based on my use after i have completed the use of peptides from both sources.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Will be interesting to see. I just ordered ghrp-2 yesterday from peptidesuk to give them a try as I've only used SRC so far for about 6 months so will be interesting to see the difference.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I'm interested in the results to Paul...

I was comparing prices on 3 UK sites last night for ghrp-2 ...there's also uk-peptides.

I'm swinging towards purepeptides...only because of there claims on origin and purity.

On a side note, why ghrp-2 during the day and ipam at night?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Goldigger said:


> I'm interested in the results to Paul...
> 
> I was comparing prices on 3 UK sites last night for ghrp-2 ...there's also uk-peptides.
> 
> ...


this was the original reason for this comparison....

i did a trial last december of high dose IPAM at night and had great results plus really good sleep etc, IPAM has a longer half life than the other GHRP's and is a dual compartment peptide so when using a higher dose than saturation (i have used 1000 and 500mcg) you get the initial pulse then one 4-5hrs later whilst asleep.....i mimicked a test Dat did a few yrs back....


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Goldigger said:


> I'm interested in the results to Paul...
> 
> I was comparing prices on 3 UK sites last night for ghrp-2 ...there's also uk-peptides.
> 
> ...


I think every peptide company Ive came across all claim their peptides are the purest though. I was about to try them myself until @valleygater told me he felt no difference from peptidesuk so I just stayed put.



Pscarb said:


> this was the original reason for this comparison....
> 
> i did a trial last december of high dose IPAM at night and had great results plus really good sleep etc, IPAM has a longer half life than the other GHRP's and is a dual compartment peptide so when using a higher dose than saturation (i have used 1000 and 500mcg) you get the initial pulse then one 4-5hrs later whilst asleep.....i mimicked a test Dat did a few yrs back....


Definitely going to give this a shot, sounds great! Been having poor sleep lately too, almost relying on otc nytol. Hopefully this will help.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I've ordered some ghrp-2 from purepeptides...

I've been running mod grf and ipam from SRC..now that I now people are dosing ghrp-2 during the day, ill swap the ipam for ghrp-2.

I'll see if it makes any difference..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Goldigger said:


> I've ordered some ghrp-2 from purepeptides...
> 
> I've been running mod grf and ipam from SRC..now that I now people are dosing ghrp-2 during the day, ill swap the ipam for ghrp-2.
> 
> I'll see if it makes any difference..


it will make a difference as GHRP-2 creates a larger GH pulse than IPAM so it wont be a good comparison


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> ok guys thanks for the input it looks like it will be PurePeptides and peptidesUK.....
> 
> i will get the following from both sites
> 
> ...


What'll be your protocol here Paul?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> it will make a difference as GHRP-2 creates a larger GH pulse than IPAM so it wont be a good comparison


Assuming the peptides are as good as they say they are..if there bunk I won't notice anything.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Just reconstituted my first ghrp vial from peptidesuk. No vacuum at all. Will be interesting to see how it compares to SRC who I also had no vacuum with for the last batch I had however still got great results.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

B.I.G said:


> Just reconstituted my first ghrp vial from peptidesuk. No vacuum at all. Will be interesting to see how it compares to SRC who I also had no vacuum with for the last batch I had however still got great results.


Using it now mate, having great results. You using any GHRH?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

B.I.G said:


> Just reconstituted my first ghrp vial from peptidesuk. No vacuum at all. Will be interesting to see how it compares to SRC who I also had no vacuum with for the last batch I had however still got great results.


My ipam from SRC doesn't appear to have a vacume either..


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Do you take ghrh 7 days aweek or could you just take it mon to Friday to keep costs down


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Spawn of Haney said:


> What'll be your protocol here Paul?


i will use GHRP-2 3 x day then 1000mcg before bed all on non training days this might seem extreme with the ipam but i have been doing this for some time so can make a recent comparison. i will do each source peptides for 2 weeks......



Xbigdave79 said:


> Do you take ghrh 7 days aweek or could you just take it mon to Friday to keep costs down


either is fine i use it on non training days


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i will use GHRP-2 3 x day then 1000mcg before bed all on non training days this might seem extreme with the ipam but i have been doing this for some time so can make a recent comparison. i will do each source peptides for 2 weeks......
> 
> either is fine i use it on non training days


I am doing 1 more course of steroids then comming of to try for a baby

In your opinion is hgh worth the money vs peps or use a combo of both


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

dusher said:


> Using it now mate, having great results. You using any GHRH?


Yeah mate using with SRCs mod-grf. Didn't notice any hunger from the ghrp earlier today. I usually get hungry on ghrp2 from SRC but mainly in the morning on an empty stomach. Will see tomorrow morning.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Just opened my package from purepeptides...

First impressions aren't good..

Looks odd and no vacume...instead of sucking the plunger down on the syringe it pushed it out after I squirted 1ml water into the vial..

And its frothy..once reconstituted..

I'm hesitant to even use this to be honest..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

B.I.G said:


> Yeah mate using with SRCs mod-grf. Didn't notice any hunger from the ghrp earlier today. I usually get hungry on ghrp2 from SRC but mainly in the morning on an empty stomach. Will see tomorrow morning.


by rights you should not get hunger from GHRP-2 at the correct dose and by this i mean if you inject to much for your body to handle it might give that side but hunger like GHRP-6 should not happen as GHRP-2 does not mimic ghrelin



Goldigger said:


> Just opened my package from purepeptides...
> 
> First impressions aren't good..
> 
> ...


i am confused but maybe someone can point me in the direction of the study or paper that states for a peptide or GH to be any good it needs to have a vacum??

the vial spat water back out because there was pressure in the vial before you put the fluid in, then you added the fluid causing more pressure hence the blowback.

on your next vial before you add fluid pin the bung with a slin needle with no plunger in to release the air and then see if you get the same issue......this is the reason for the frothy bubbles as well.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

All my vials I normally get I squirt air into...to get rid of the vacume..

From SRC about vacume http://southernresearchco.com/vacuum-sealed-peptides


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> by rights you should not get hunger from GHRP-2 at the correct dose and by this i mean if you inject to much for your body to handle it might give that side but hunger like GHRP-6 should not happen as GHRP-2 does not mimic ghrelin
> 
> i am confused but maybe someone can point me in the direction of the study or paper that states for a peptide or GH to be any good it needs to have a vacum??
> 
> ...


I think Goldigger is thinking of Mod grf as this is normaly vacuumed as it is inherently more unstable,normaly suppliers pack it in a vacuum in a bid to keep it more stable.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Only vaccuumed peps I've had are cheaper Chinese, the better quality I use now are non vacuumed, if you push 1ml of water into the vial this will build up pressure pushing back on the plunger.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

zack amin said:


> Only vaccuumed peps I've had are cheaper Chinese, the better quality I use now are non vacuumed, if you push 1ml of water into the vial this will build up pressure pushing back on the plunger.


I use Toms and only his Mod grf is vacuumed it seems.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

All the peptides I've used from pro peps, tom, src excluding their ipam and line hyge have all been vacuumed..

Isn't the vacume to keep them sterile and a longer shelf life? If so then peps with out a vacume present a risk?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

This will be a pretty cool study, especially if it throws up some cheaper viable options too. Peps on a budget suddenly becomes doable ! Nice one Paul.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Goldigger said:


> All the peptides I've used from tom, src excluding their ipam and line hyge have all been vacuumed..
> 
> Isn't the vacume to keep them sterile and a longer shelf life? If so then peps with out a vacume present a risk?


That is odd,i have only had Mod grf vacuumed from him,never anything else! :confused1:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I use Toms and only his Mod grf is vacuumed it seems.


I've only ever had ghrp6 vacuumed matey, and that was the lesser quality ones, all recent have been non vacuumed,using eupeptides atm, bang on, and well priced:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Goldigger said:


> All the peptides I've used from pro peps, tom, src excluding their ipam and line hyge have all been vacuumed..
> 
> Isn't the vacume to keep them sterile and a longer shelf life? If so then peps with out a vacume present a risk?


i have IPAM (5mg) from SRC with no vacum

GHRP-2/IPAM from Tom this is not vacum

i have had some before with vacum and i have had unlabeled Chinese with vacum but as i mentioned i don't think it is essential and i may be wrong but i have yet to see it in any official paperwork that to verify purity/quality the vial has to have a vacum


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> by rights you should not get hunger from GHRP-2 at the correct dose and by this i mean if you inject to much for your body to handle it might give that side but hunger like GHRP-6 should not happen as GHRP-2 does not mimic ghrelin


Well I take 150mcgs-175mcgs per a shot so that's maybe why but on an empty stomach I usually get quite hungry.

Also the only reason I talk about vacuum with SRCs ghrp is because on their own site they talk about having a vacuum.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

B.I.G said:


> Well I take 150mcgs-175mcgs per a shot so that's maybe why but on an empty stomach I usually get quite hungry.


this could certainly be it as GHRP-2 has a saturation dose of 0.8 per kg so if you are 100kg you are taking 2 x saturation dose....



B.I.G said:


> Also the only reason I talk about vacuum with SRCs ghrp is because on their own site they talk about having a vacuum.


no i understand why some might talk about it as some sites make it out to be a huge thing but i am confused to when it became a marker for purity/quality........as some do make it out to be


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> this could certainly be it as GHRP-2 has a saturation dose of 0.8 per kg so if you are 100kg you are taking 2 x saturation dose....


Makes sense then. Haven't noticed much difference between the peptidesuk ghrp and the SRC ghrp so far.



Pscarb said:


> no i understand why some might talk about it as some sites make it out to be a huge thing but i am confused to when it became a marker for purity/quality........as some do make it out to be


Fair enough, learn something new everyday

Appreciate your input Paul, all information I gathered to start using peptides was from you and it was a great decision. :thumbup1:


----------



## bigt185 (Jul 16, 2012)

Goldigger said:


> Just opened my package from purepeptides...
> 
> First impressions aren't good..
> 
> ...


how can you blame the quality of the peptide for causing bubbles/froth? in what possible way, shape or form can air bubbles and froth be an error in the production of the peptide?

bubbles are caused by excessive air pressure which is an error on your behalf for not first equalising the pressure inside the vial. it is not the fault of the peptide relating to its quality.

regardles of your error, any bubbles or froth would dissapear within minutes after reconstituting. why you would even question not using it for these reasons is beyond me.

on the note of vacuum seal. this is by no means necessary for the stability of these peptides. they are very stable for at least 1 year, even 3-4 years if stored at -20c.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

bigt185 said:


> how can you blame the quality of the peptide for causing bubbles/froth? in what possible way, shape or form can air bubbles and froth be an error in the production of the peptide?
> 
> bubbles are caused by excessive air pressure which is an error on your behalf for not first equalising the pressure inside the vial. it is not the fault of the peptide relating to its quality.
> 
> ...


Bubbles/froth were still present this morning..13.5 hours after reconstituting..


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

bigt185 said:


> how can you blame the quality of the peptide for causing bubbles/froth? in what possible way, shape or form can air bubbles and froth be an error in the production of the peptide?
> 
> bubbles are caused by excessive air pressure which is an error on your behalf for not first equalising the pressure inside the vial. it is not the fault of the peptide relating to its quality.
> 
> ...


Ha, nice customer service :whistling:



Goldigger said:


> Bubbles/froth were still present this morning..13.5 hours after reconstituting..


Hve you tried balancing the pressure? As in taking 1ml of air out for every 1ml of bac water added?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Goldigger said:


> Bubbles/froth were still present this morning..13.5 hours after reconstituting..


Have you released the air?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Yes...I had a nice big fart....

Anyway instead of dragging the vacume non vacume debate..

I used the ghrp-2 with mod grf after my leg/biceps session last night.... Don't even ask what I ate when I got home!

Same this morning...but this time I've resisted pigging out.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok decision has been made so thread closed


----------

